# Powering servos without batteries?



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been doing some research and looking at starting a servo project. Watched a ton of videos, searched different forums and just about everyone uses batteries to power their servos. That just isn't going to work for what I'd like to do.

I ordered a few small servos that take a max. of 6v. The controller I am going to use will operate at 6v as well. I didn't think I'd run into this issue before even starting but it looks like I'll need a 6v 5a power supply and that doesn't seem to be very "common".

What do those of you who build animatronics use to power your projects without batteries?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been connecting my servo's directly to the EFX-TEK Prop1 controller boards on the pin headers.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Pod, but I guess I should have mentioned I am beginning with the Pololu Maestro USB Servo Controller. It was cheap and looks to be easy enough for me to figure out.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like that board can be powered by 5 - 16 volts, so a good 12 volt power supply should take care of all your needs . The board will regulate the power to 5 volts to run your servos.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

bfjou812, I looked at that and reading up on this controller, that regulated 5v on the board does not go to the servos. It specifically needs a separate power source for the servos. Their tech support said I'd need at a minimum 6v 4A to power the controller and the 4 - 6v 1a servos. I was looking at something like a step down power supply module.










This is what I'm thinking might work ...

Input voltage: DC 7-32V3.
Output voltageC 0.8-28V continuously adjustable
Output Current: 12A

Take a 12v power supply and run it to the controller and this and then wire the output 6v to the servos.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

IMU said:


> bfjou812, I looked at that and reading up on this controller, that regulated 5v on the board does not go to the servos. It specifically needs a separate power source for the servos. Their tech support said I'd need at a minimum 6v 4A to power the controller and the 4 - 6v 1a servos. I was looking at something like a step down power supply module.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you really need 6v for the servos? Mine run on 5v, which would be a lot easier for you to source.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

toozie21 - I haven't tried any power source with the servos yet. I know the max they can run at are 6v. Their tech support told me to get the max out of the servos, I'd have to supply them with 6v.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

IMU said:


> toozie21 - I haven't tried any power source with the servos yet. I know the max they can run at are 6v. Their tech support told me to get the max out of the servos, I'd have to supply them with 6v.


Well I would trust their info on that much more than mine . I will say that for an animated book I am doing for my christmas display, I am running my (homemade) servo controller off of 5V as well as my 5 servos. All are being run by an old PC power supply from my drunk drawer.

I was assume the extra voltage can get you a little more torque, I think most of the guys on the Christmas supports are using 5V.


----------

